# My Puppies are here, my puppies are here!!



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

Here are a couple of the houndred pictures of the new pups. Please enjoy and be sure to smile at them. I can post more if anyone wants to see them.
There are 3 boys and 3 girls.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!:biggrin:

So tiny and so sweet! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

They look marvelous!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So darn little and cute!

Good luck with the cutey pups!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

*New Pictures!*

Here a couple new pictures. 
One is of the whole litter.
One of the largest pup - female
and one of the smallest pup - female
All of the others are closer to the same size and all are doing well so far. :biggrin:


----------

